# The log of a retarded social reject.



## DepartureAM (Aug 11, 2022)

Hey everyone. I joined this forum yesterday and have been working out somewhat consistently for about 3 months. Over the past 5 years I've had short stints of consistent training, but never for as long as 3 months. I don't know how consistent I'll be with this log nor do I know how detailed I'll be, but I'll attempt to log as much as possible.

Goals I'll be logging progress for:

Total weight gained. (Goal Weight is 170lbs)
Social anxiety/aptitude improvement.
Confidence levels.
# of big booty bitches bagged

My stats as of posting this video are as follows:

143.4lbs butt-ass naked.
5'7"
~10% BF
23 years old
Socially retarded
Very little confidence.
0 big booty bitches bagged

My current prescription med/supplement/PED stack (will remain as listed unless specified otherwise):

Mens Daily Multivitamin
1g Omega 3's daily (242x2 EPA, 226x2 DHA, misc).
>=5g Creatine Monohydrate Daily
10mg-25mg MK-677 Daily (just started taking it 2 days ago, will be working in 2 misc off-days per week, still trying to settle on a specific dose)
9mg Tadalafil Daily
450mg Bupropion Daily (for depression)
10mg Buspirone 2x Daily (for anxiety)
Sporadic/As needed use of: Ashwagandha, Cordyceps, L-Theanine, Emodin

Diet:
So, diet discipline is something I really need to work on. Before I began taking the MK-677 two days ago, I had a very difficult time working up an appetite to eat enough to maintain, much less grow. I have been eating more recently due to the increased ghrelin from the MK, but with that increased appetite will need to come increased food discipline.  Today in total I've eaten (or am currently eating):

3 chicken breasts
3 160 calorie protein shakes
roughly 20 taki's
5 tablespoons of peanut butter
a single poptart
2 cups of milk
approximately 12 salt and vinegar chips
and about 2 cups of veggies consisting of broccoli, corn, green beans, and peas.


I've always been genetically predisposed to a decent body composition and for that I am blessed. I've had bad alcohol and drug addiction problems in the past, but those are mostly resolved. The only recreational drug I consume now is cannabis, and that's only on occasion. Today I purchased a gym membership at a nice gym not too far from my apartment. For the past 3 months I've been working out at the small gym provided by my apartment complex, but am beginning to outgrow it. I just returned from my first workout at this new gym and have never felt like a bigger retard.

I have a speech impediment, and it get's exponentially worse when I'm anxious and/or winded. I also have incredible social anxiety, and working from home I rarely find myself around more than 3-4 people at once. There must have been 50 people in this gym. I asked one of the employees where a certain machine was and he couldn't understand my retarded speech patterns, I had to repeat myself a dozen times and I could tell the dude was uncomfortable since I sounded like I should have been attended by a chaperone. I was ashamed and embarrassed. I forced myself to get a workout in, but was at around 70% strength capacity (not retard strength, unfortunately) and maybe 30% cardio capacity given how anxious I was at being around so many people. My heart was pounding before I even began my session. I didn't realize just how bad my anxiety and social issues had gotten until today. I will return tomorrow and force myself to go through it again, I'm hoping that as I desensitize myself to larger crowds that I'll be able to better manage myself and can maybe prove to the gym employee that I'm not a retard. There were a lot of bad bitches too. I'm not working out specifically for women, but I have decided to make smashing one or more part of my goals. Unfortunately I didn't log or carefully track my specific workout while there as I was so anxious, I will make an effort to do so in the future.

As always I'm open to input, feedback, advice, encouragement, discouragement, or shit-posting.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 11, 2022)

You dont have to work out to achieve any of these goals


Total weight gained. (Goal Weight is 170lbs)
Social anxiety/aptitude improvement.
Confidence levels.
# of big booty bitches bagged
Shit just fake it around bitches (the confidence) and you can bag a ho at least one in a bar. Seems like maybe you are doing all this for the wrong reasons.


----------



## DepartureAM (Aug 11, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> You dont have to work out to achieve any of these goals
> 
> 
> Total weight gained. (Goal Weight is 170lbs)
> ...


Well like I said, I'm not working out specifically for women. I know that 3 out of those 4 I could achieve without working out, but I intend to work out for the weight gain regardless and am going to be logging my progress for that, so I figured I'd log my progress for the rest. It also seemed appropriate as this new gym will be my primary source of exposure to new people.

I try to avoid bars since I used to have a drinking problem. I'm too afraid I'll fuck it up and get blackout drunk and try to drive and kill myself or some stupid shit.


Edit:

Also just realized that the post makes it sound like I'm a 23 y/o virgin. I've bagged bitches before, just had a long, long dry spell (2 years?).


----------



## Yano (Aug 11, 2022)

Howdy , welcome. First of all lose that word man ,, you ain't no retard.

re·tard - _verb_
/riˈtärd/
"delay or hold back in terms of progress, development, or accomplishment.
"our progress was retarded by unforeseen difficulties"

You are here to make progress ,,, you my new aquaintance are the exact opposite.

So with that out of the way , if its a stutter try to find yourself a rhythm to settle into or a cadence it will help you calm down a bit and even out your speech.

You look like you have a decent frame to build on for some one thats never been consistent more than a few months at a time. You stick around here and get to know folks you will see huge gains.

Confidence comes with experience no offence but you are younger than my youngest kid so ,,, you got plenty of time to grow that confidence lol enjoy learning who you are and growing into your self as a man.

An as far as them big booties ,, i been bagging the same one for over 30 years so you'll be ahead of me in no time young buck haahahah take your time and get as many as ya can.


----------



## DepartureAM (Aug 11, 2022)

Yano said:


> Howdy , welcome. First of all lose that word man ,, you ain't no retard.
> 
> re·tard - _verb_
> /riˈtärd/
> ...


Yeah I know I'm not an actual retard lol, I just think it most succinctly describes how I feel most of the time, especially in social situation such as today at the gym. I really do appreciate the words of encouragement though!

It's not a stutter. I don't even know how to describe it. The worst component is just a "s" lisp, but my L's and R's also sound kind of... well retarded lmao. When I'm calm and not anxious or winded I sound almost 100% normal, just with a bit of a lisp. But today in the gym, winded and anxious out the wazoo, I mean it when I say I sounded like I should have been with a chaperone lmao. 

Thanks again for the kind words brother. I'm definitely very grateful for my genetics. I've already interacted with a few folks and so far I've like almost everyone I've encountered. Seems like a really good community here.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 11, 2022)

I’m here for this log bro, I use to have similar issues around large groups. Lifting weights and gaining confidence helped me.

You’ve got a decent physique right now, keep pushing hard and eating you’ll get to where you want to be in no time.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 11, 2022)

Lmao I love this shit already


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DepartureAM (Aug 11, 2022)

Lol just realized I said "stats as of posting this *video*" lmao. I think it's too late for me to edit it. Whatever y'all know what I mean lmao.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 11, 2022)

Well the diet is shit. 
What is your exact training


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 11, 2022)

I’m all in for this log dude. Let’s roll and get you to those goals and beyond.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DepartureAM (Aug 11, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Well the diet is shit.
> What is your exact training


Well the exact training will need to change now that I'm at this new gym. Today being my first day I was so anxious that I basically lost all focus on a specific routine. With access to far more machines and weights than before I was going to take tonight to calibrate and create a new routine. Of course I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 11, 2022)

DepartureAM said:


> Well the exact training will need to change now that I'm at this new gym. Today being my first day I was so anxious that I basically lost all focus on a specific routine. With access to far more machines and weights than before I was going to take tonight to calibrate and create a new routine. Of course I'm open to suggestions.


Don’t go in without a plan. 
How many days a week are you planning on lifting weights


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 11, 2022)

Also You don’t need a drug to increase your appetite you need to eat foods that digest better and faster


----------



## DepartureAM (Aug 11, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Don’t go in without a plan.
> How many days a week are you planning on lifting weights


Minimum of 4. Am willing to do 7 days a week if it'd be beneficial. For the past 3 months I've been averaging 5-6.


----------



## DepartureAM (Aug 11, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Also You don’t need a drug to increase your appetite you need to eat foods that digest better and faster


Appetite is really something I've struggled with for a while. I'm definitely open to hearing your diet suggestions, but I can't imagine being able to get the calories I need with my pre-MK appetite. Even supplementing with protein and meal shakes as I do now.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 11, 2022)

DepartureAM said:


> Appetite is really something I've struggled with for a while. I'm definitely open to hearing your diet suggestions, but I can't imagine being able to get the calories I need with my pre-MK appetite. Even supplementing with protein and meal shakes as I do now.


Because you’re not eating correctly. 
You’re pretty clueless about diet. 
What happens when you come off mk? 
You haven’t learned how to eat more and you’ve probably become insulin resistant.
Maybe stop eating 5tbsp heaping of peanut butter. 
Keep fats no higher than 30g a day.
Fats slow digestion.
What digests faster rice or rice cereal?


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 11, 2022)

Also don’t try to just force calories in out of nowhere.
You wouldn’t just jump under a 400lb bench press without building up to it over time.


----------



## DepartureAM (Aug 11, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Because you’re not eating correctly.
> You’re pretty clueless about diet.
> What happens when you come off mk?
> You haven’t learned how to eat more and you’ve probably become insulin resistant.
> ...


I bought a blood glucose monitor and will be watching carefully. Most of what I've read says that the severity of the insulin resistance is overstated and so long as I avoid a lot of carbs, stay active, and keep a low BF% I should be fine. 

I thought that the MK permitting me to eat bigger meals would stretch my stomach a bit and make it easier to do when I come off. I've also read fats were good for mass building and test production? I agree the 5tbsp of PB is a lot lol, that's not a usual for me. I imagine rice cereal but are they really comparable? I thought they were pretty different as far as nutrition is concerned.


----------



## TODAY (Aug 11, 2022)

Here's the thing, bud:


In a given room, it is extremely likely that _you care far more about how you look and act than anybody else does._ It's easy to feel that the people in a new environment are actively judging your every move, but that simply ain't the case. Sure, you'll run across one or two who actually _are_ judging, but in my experience, those people are probably more miserable than you can even imagine and are therefore not worth impressing in the first place.

At the end of the day, the gym is a place filled with people who share a common goal and are all on a continuum of self-improvement. Many of them probably felt the same anxiety that you felt in the beginning.

Allowing self-consciousness to sabotage self-improvement is a tragedy and I can tell you from experience that it's a one-way ticket to regret, stagnation, and worse.


----------



## TODAY (Aug 11, 2022)

Now, let's get one thing out of the way:

You do not need to be on MK-677 right now.

What you need to do is learn the valuable skills of meal-prepping and eating to meet your goals.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 11, 2022)

DepartureAM said:


> I bought a blood glucose monitor and will be watching carefully. Most of what I've read says that the severity of the insulin resistance is overstated and so long as I avoid a lot of carbs, stay active, and keep a low BF% I should be fine.
> 
> I thought that the MK permitting me to eat bigger meals would stretch my stomach a bit and make it easier to do when I come off. I've also read fats were good for mass building and test production? I agree the 5tbsp of PB is a lot lol, that's not a usual for me. I imagine rice cereal but are they really comparable? I thought they were pretty different as far as nutrition is concerned.


Not that much your appetite will go back to similar to where it was before.

You don’t need high fats for hormonal health.
You need calories and carbs and protein for building muscle.
They’re different nutrionally sure but it won’t matter if you can’t eat enough to get the calories in.  Are you really eating rice for the nutritional value? 

You’re eating poptarts takis and lays chips do you want to discuss nutritional value


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 11, 2022)

You’re getting a lot of good advice in here man, from some very experienced guys, please consider it and take it in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DepartureAM (Aug 11, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Not that much your appetite will go back to similar to where it was before.
> 
> You don’t need high fats for hormonal health.
> You need calories and carbs and protein for building muscle.
> ...


Lol yeah fair enough. You're right. What's an optimal % distribution in terms of %protein/%carbs/%fats/. The common go-to I hear about is chicken, broccoli, rice - should I switch to that?


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 11, 2022)

Liquid eggwhites, isolate protein, white fish ,fruit juice, cream of wheat, cream of rice, Gatorade, fat free Greek yogurt, rice cereal, fat free sherbert all things your body will burn through. 
Save your fats for the last meal of the day.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 11, 2022)

Start low with calories and up them 200 every week or 2. 
Hunger is good. 
You won’t last long force feeding.


----------



## Caligrower (Aug 11, 2022)

@140lbs 5’7” dude you’re a good candidate for the GOMAD diet. Get your protein and drink a gallon of whole milk a day. Don’t worry about a little fat. Just try to get strong, a 5x5 program or starting strength is a good start. You just need to put on weight

GFH man


----------



## DepartureAM (Aug 11, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Now, let's get one thing out of the way:
> 
> You do not need to be on MK-677 right now.
> 
> What you need to do is learn the valuable skills of meal-prepping and eating to meet your goals.



I 100% agree I need to learn meal-prepping and better dietary discipline. There are other, less important, reasons I'm taking MK though. Namely, the potential for neurogenesis and it's small GH increase. Do you think those aren't worth it? The side effects I've researched all seem fairly minimal, with the worst being insulin resistance which can be easily mitigated.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 11, 2022)

Caligrower said:


> @140lbs 5’7” dude you’re a good candidate for the GOMAD diet. Get your protein and drink a gallon of whole milk a day. Don’t worry about a little fat. Just try to get strong, a 5x5 program or starting strength is a good start.
> 
> GFH man


 Gomad is fucking dumb. Stop


----------



## TODAY (Aug 11, 2022)

DepartureAM said:


> Lol yeah fair enough. You're right. What's an optimal % distribution in terms of %protein/%carbs/%fats/. The common go-to I hear about is chicken, broccoli, rice - should I switch to that?


It's variable, but here are some good guidelines:

Eat a *bare minimum* of 1g protein per lb of bodyweight. Aim for closer to 1.5 or even 2g/lb

Keep fats to around .2-.3g/lb

Fill the rest with carbs.


----------



## Caligrower (Aug 11, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Gomad is fucking dumb. Stop



Ha why? It’ll make him gain weight and put on muscle. You gone tell him to “lean bulk” at 140lbs. Kid doesn’t know how to eat


----------



## DepartureAM (Aug 11, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Start low with calories and up them 200 every week or 2.
> Hunger is good.
> You won’t last long force feeding.


I know it's shortsighted and dumb but I truly just don't know if I have the patience for that. Significantly increasing calories now seems like a relatively easy, generally risk free way for me to get some quick gains to start off. I know I've got a multi-year journey ahead of me either way, but some small but quick short term gains from pumping up my diet would be a great start I feel. I'm not so jumpy that I'm going to hop on stronger PED's or do anything wild yet, but the increased diet really doesn't feel like as big of a risk and provides near immediate improvement


----------



## TODAY (Aug 11, 2022)

Caligrower said:


> Ha why? It’ll make him gain weight and put on muscle. You gone tell him to “lean bulk” at 140lbs. Kid doesn’t know how to eat


Because it's a shitty heuristic that doesn't teach him the skill of learning how to cook and eat in a sustainable fashion that matches his goals.

It's also unhealthy and boring and likely to induce far more fat gain than is necessary.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 11, 2022)

Caligrower said:


> Ha why? It’ll make him gain weight and put on muscle. You gone tell him to “lean bulk” at 140lbs. Kid doesn’t know how to eat


No dumbass. There’s no such thing as a lean bulk or a fat bulk. 
Do not give advice. 
How many people have you worked with? 
Post your own physique.I’m teaching him how to eat. 
You’re giving shit advice that only gets people fat


----------



## DepartureAM (Aug 11, 2022)

TODAY said:


> It's variable, but here are some good guidelines:
> 
> Eat a *bare minimum* of 1g protein per lb of bodyweight. Aim for closer to 1.5 or even 2g/lb
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 11, 2022)

Following along, buddy! Good luck on your journey!


----------



## Caligrower (Aug 11, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> No dumbass. There’s no such thing as a lean bulk or a fat bulk.
> Do not give advice.
> How many people have you worked with?
> Post your own physique.I’m teaching him how to eat.
> You’re giving shit advice that only gets people fat



Yo, fuck off with the name calling man. I don’t give a fuck. I have a log dude. There’s pictures, I’m not the best by any means but being a twink isn’t a way to get to his goal either. You can teach him to eat all you want but if he’s already force feeding then it’s not going to help much.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 11, 2022)

DepartureAM said:


> I know it's shortsighted and dumb but I truly just don't know if I have the patience for that. Significantly increasing calories now seems like a relatively easy, generally risk free way for me to get some quick gains to start off. I know I've got a multi-year journey ahead of me either way, but some small but quick short term gains from pumping up my diet would be a great start I feel. I'm not so jumpy that I'm going to hop on stronger PED's or do anything wild yet, but the increased diet really doesn't feel like as big of a risk and provides near immediate improvement


You’re being incredibly short sighted. 
200 cals every 2 weeks week.
Pulling cals back to 2500 to start.
1 month you’re at 2900 cals 
2 months you’re at 3300
3 months you’re and 3700

You build your ability to eat over time. 

What does this look like in 6 months? 
And you’re not force feeding and you’ve built up your ability to utilize the food


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 11, 2022)

Caligrower said:


> Yo, fuck off with the name calling man. I don’t give a fuck. I have a log dude. There’s pictures, I’m not the best by any means but being a twink isn’t a way to get to his goal either. You can teach him to eat all you want but if he’s already force feeding then it’s not going to help much.


You look like shit congratulations


----------



## TODAY (Aug 11, 2022)

DepartureAM said:


> Thank you!


No worries.

I may have missed it, but are you using a food scale?


----------



## DepartureAM (Aug 11, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You’re being incredibly short sighted.
> 200 cals every 2 weeks week.
> Pulling cals back to 2500 to start.
> 1 month you’re at 2900 cals
> ...


What do you think is the absolute highest gradual increase like that I can do? I'd definitely want to do at least the 200 every week. Would 500 or 750 a week be realistic?


----------



## DepartureAM (Aug 11, 2022)

TODAY said:


> No worries.
> 
> I may have missed it, but are you using a food scale?


I own one but haven't started using it yet. I'll begin using it tomorrow.


----------



## Caligrower (Aug 11, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You look like shit congratulations



Yeah and you can go get fucked know it all

Anyway best of luck to op.


----------



## DepartureAM (Aug 11, 2022)

Caligrower said:


> Yeah and you can go get fucked know it all
> 
> Anyway best of luck to op.


Thanks man


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 11, 2022)

DepartureAM said:


> What do you think is the absolute highest gradual increase like that I can do? I'd definitely want to do at least the 200 every week. Would 500 or 750 a week be realistic?


Are you serious? I just broke it down for you in a couple months you’ll be actually utilizing more food than you could force down now. 

Good luck


----------



## DepartureAM (Aug 11, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Are you serious? I just broke it down for you in a couple months you’ll be actually utilizing more food than you could force down now.
> 
> Good luck


Sorry I assumed there was some wiggle room there. The first comment you mentioned it you said 200 every week or two which sounded to me like it wasn't a super rigid number or time frame, just a rough estimate. Thank you for all the advice and input, it's very much appreciated.


----------



## TODAY (Aug 11, 2022)

DepartureAM said:


> What do you think is the absolute highest gradual increase like that I can do? I'd definitely want to do at least the 200 every week. Would 500 or 750 a week be realistic?


No.

250 calories above maintenance should be plenty in the beginning. As you put on weight, you may need to adjust upwards, but adding 500cals per week, every week is absurd.


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 11, 2022)

Everyone who has posted in this log is gay.















Except me. 
I stole from @silentlemon1011


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 11, 2022)

Caligrower said:


> @140lbs 5’7” dude you’re a good candidate for the GOMAD diet. Get your protein and drink a gallon of whole milk a day. Don’t worry about a little fat. Just try to get strong, a 5x5 program or starting strength is a good start. You just need to put on weight
> 
> GFH man


I couldn't stomach a gallon of milk a day. Drinking a big glass alone would curve any hunger I would have at the time. And I'm actually a bad binge eater so eating isn't a problem. Spacing out my meals is the problem. I think gaining weight and not looking good while I'm doing it would turn me off from eating. Then I'm back at square one.


----------



## DepartureAM (Aug 11, 2022)

TODAY said:


> No.
> 
> 250 calories above maintenance should be plenty in the beginning. As you put on weight, you may need to adjust upwards, but adding 500cals per week, every week is absurd.


Okay thank you. I'll shoot for that. As I'm sure you can tell I don't know shit lol.


----------



## PZT (Aug 11, 2022)

Only here for big booty bagging gainz


----------



## TODAY (Aug 11, 2022)

DepartureAM said:


> Okay thank you. I'll shoot for that. As I'm sure you can tell I don't know shit lol.


We all started there.

Common sense still applies here, though.

If you added 500 calories every week, you'd be near 5k calories/day within a month.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 11, 2022)

DepartureAM said:


> Sorry I assumed there was some wiggle room there. The first comment you mentioned it you said 200 every week or two which sounded to me like it wasn't a super rigid number or time frame, just a rough estimate. Thank you for all the advice and input, it's very much appreciated.



It’s a marathon not a sprint. 
There’s only so much tissue you can build at a time. 
If you’re stuffed and bloated you’re not digesting or utilizing your food properly.


----------



## DepartureAM (Aug 11, 2022)

TODAY said:


> We all started there.
> 
> Common sense still applies here, though.
> 
> If you added 500 calories every week, you'd be near 5k calories/day within a month.



Lol yeah fair enough .I was thinking that I'd increase at that rate for like 2 or 3 weeks and then level off or then start very slowly increasing, but just as like an initial ramp up period make it 500. I didn't articulate that well though and I understand it's still ridiculous.


----------



## TODAY (Aug 11, 2022)

DepartureAM said:


> Lol yeah fair enough .I was thinking that I'd increase at that rate for like 2 or 3 weeks and then level off or then start very slowly increasing, but just as like an initial ramp up period make it 500. I didn't articulate that well though and I understand it's still ridiculous.


That sort of calorie surplus is completely unnecessary and counterproductive. Focus on hitting a modest surplus _consistently _and I think you'll be surprised by how well it works.


----------



## Caligrower (Aug 11, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> I couldn't stomach a gallon of milk a day. Drinking a big glass alone would curve any hunger I would have at the time. And I'm actually a bad binge eater so eating isn't a problem. Spacing out my meals is the problem. I think gaining weight and not looking good while I'm doing it would turn me off from eating. Then I'm back at square one.



I could see that. Dairy doesn’t go well with everyone.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 11, 2022)

DepartureAM said:


> Hey everyone. I joined this forum yesterday and have been working out somewhat consistently for about 3 months. Over the past 5 years I've had short stints of consistent training, but never for as long as 3 months. I don't know how consistent I'll be with this log nor do I know how detailed I'll be, but I'll attempt to log as much as possible.
> 
> Goals I'll be logging progress for:
> 
> ...


Welcome to the club and good luck


----------



## Joliver (Aug 11, 2022)

OP, @RiR0 is like one of those icelandic bodybuilding beasts that is meaner that hell-- almost on accident because the harsh climate abides no fools--but gives great advice. 

Whenever he posts shit, I don't know whether to duck and cover or take notes.

I've learned to ask him an extremely specific question...and then block him for two days while he calls me a moron...then quietly go back later and get my answer. 

Shit is scary. 

Good luck in your endeavors, and welcome to UG.


----------



## Robdjents (Aug 11, 2022)

OP I’d say you aren’t getting laid cuz you have zero game and say dumb shit like “bagging bitches”

Good luck with your training


----------



## DLTBB (Aug 11, 2022)

DepartureAM said:


> approximately 12 salt and vinegar chips


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 11, 2022)

Caligrower said:


> I could see that. Dairy doesn’t go well with everyone.



The issue is
Its just not soind advice
any sort of diet fad like "Chug milk" GONAD or whatever the fuck its called.
"Carnivore diet"
"Fruitarian"
"Push mass builders"

Are all destined for failure

Anyone who wants to be serious about lifting needs to learn to eat properly and balanced if there is to be any hope of serious long term gains.
Diet is a life long process.

Also, CARBS
Ill bet in the PLr, BB that eats tinnes of carbs within their caloric requirements over the fst junkies any day of the week.

Push carbs
Push food slowly

This isn't anything new, watch nutrition videos from Chris Bumstead, Mountain dog, and any ither seruous pros who discuss the matter.

They don't just do silly fad diets.

They slowly add food after a show
Chris needs 5.5k minimum cals to bulk in the offseason (Dont know now, considering he just details, but when he was adding weight)

But after Olympia he starys at 3k and slowly adds a little bit every week, trying to push the calories higher and higher, while watching himself to see how he is utilizing the food.

The reason RIR and Today are attacking you is, you are DEAD wrong about everything you said amigo


----------



## PZT (Aug 11, 2022)

So has @RiR0 helped OP bag one big booty bish yet or what?!?!? You think high intensity would get you one knocked out but sometimes you need to hit some volume. I mean if you get after 40 hoes atleast one is gonna work. Am I right?


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 11, 2022)

It’s funny when I see gomad or just force in more food. 
There’s no decent bodybuilding coach that has anyone do that. 
The term lean bulk needs to be thrown out the window. 
The body can only utilize so many calories and build so much muscle at a given time no matter what you do.
Whole Milk has a shitty macro ratio. 
Fat is used for hormonal function and the rest gets stored as fat.
If some one is having trouble getting in food good luck trying to get in food after drinking a gallon of milk.
2,400 calories. 127 grams (g) of fat. 187 g of carbohydrates. 123 g of protein.
It’s shit and a waste of 2400 calories.


----------



## Butch_C (Aug 11, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> It’s funny when I see gomad or just force in more food.
> There’s no decent bodybuilding coach that has anyone do that.
> The term lean bulk needs to be thrown out the window.
> The body can only utilize so many calories and build so much muscle at a given time no matter what you do.
> ...


Just a quick google search and you find article after article that states basically the same thing this is quoted from one of them.
 "Not only is the GOMAD diet *ineffective at providing a way to build and maintain muscle in the long-term*, consuming a gallon of milk a day leads to numerous health problems, some of which can be life threatening."


----------



## TODAY (Aug 11, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Just a quick google search and you find article after article that states basically the same thing this is quoted from one of them.
> "Not only is the GOMAD diet *ineffective at providing a way to build and maintain muscle in the long-term*, consuming a gallon of milk a day leads to numerous health problems, some of which can be life threatening."


Edit: yeah, GOMAD dumb


----------



## DepartureAM (Aug 11, 2022)

DAY 1 POST-LUNCH UPDATE:

First thanks a ton to everyone who's helped so far, especially @RiR0 and @TODAY 

Just finished lunch and have been carefully tracking food intake. I tried to very closely adhere to the advice I got yesterday, please let me know if there's anything I need to correct. Here's where I'm at so far (all food is listed in order of consumption, totals at bottom):


2x Meal Shakes, each with: 15g protein, 2g carbs, 9g fat, 160 cals, 
50g's of Rice Cereal: 3.75g protein, 46.25g carbs, 200 cals
Protein Shake: 25g protein, 9g carbs, 4.5g fat, 160 cals
400g Ground Turkey (93/7, weighed raw): 75g protein, 28.5g fat, 607 cals
I cooked this with 1tbsp of olive oil, but there was probably well over a tbsp of oil/fat juice left in the pan when I was done. Not sure how to measure that so I just am discounting the olive oil.

85g Broccoli:  1g protein, 4g carb, 20 cals

Post Lunch Totals: 

1307 cals
134.75g protein
63.25g carb
51g fat.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 11, 2022)

DepartureAM said:


> DAY 1 POST-LUNCH UPDATE:
> 
> First thanks a ton to everyone who's helped so far, especially @RiR0 and @TODAY
> 
> ...


You yeah you didn’t listen. 
Up your carbs lower your fats.


----------



## DepartureAM (Aug 11, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You yeah you didn’t listen.
> Up your carbs lower your fats.


Yeah I planned to go carb heavy the rest of the day to balance things out. Since posting that I've already had another 100g's of rice cereal


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 11, 2022)

DepartureAM said:


> Yeah I planned to go carb heavy the rest of the day to balance things out. Since posting that I've already had another 100g's of rice cereal


Okay. That’s literally not the advice I gave.
You don’t listen. You choose to do your own thing. 
I would tell you to hire a coach but I wouldn’t wish that on any of them


----------



## DepartureAM (Aug 11, 2022)

Rice cereal is high carbs with 0 fats. That sounds exactly like the advice you gave. Unfortunately it's not possible for me to extract the already digested fats from my body but considering I'm at just over half my daily caloric intake I don't think I've exceeded my daily fat allowance yet. Currently I'm just over 0.3g's fat per lb of body weight which isn't far from what was recommended yesterday.


----------



## DepartureAM (Aug 11, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Okay. That’s literally not the advice I gave.
> You don’t listen. You choose to do your own thing.
> I would tell you to hire a coach but I wouldn’t wish that on any of them


⬆️


----------



## DepartureAM (Aug 11, 2022)

Assuming 0.3g of fat per lb of body weight then yes, I'm about 10g over. My mistake. Otherwise I thought this was really good considering it's the first time I've ever tried to measure macros and take a high controlled approach to my diet. Sorry I didn't get it perfect on day 1.


----------



## TODAY (Aug 11, 2022)

DepartureAM said:


> Yeah I planned to go carb heavy the rest of the day to balance things out. Since posting that I've already had another 100g's of rice cereal


What was in those meal replacement shakes?


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 11, 2022)

DepartureAM said:


> Rice cereal is high carbs with 0 fats. That sounds exactly like the advice you gave. Unfortunately it's not possible for me to extract the already digested fats from my body but considering I'm at just over half my daily caloric intake I don't think I've exceeded my daily fat allowance yet. Currently I'm just over 0.3g's fat per lb of body weight which isn't far from what was recommended yesterday.


You don’t need 50fucking grams of fat a day

Unfortunately you don’t comprehend “leave fats for the last meal of the day”


----------



## DepartureAM (Aug 11, 2022)

TODAY said:


> What was in those meal replacement shakes?


Like in terms of micros? 1g sugar, 15mg cholesterol, 200mg sodium, 4.4mcg vit D, 2.9mg iron, 18mg vit C, 24mcg vit K, 0.27mg riboflavin, 0.35mg B6, 0.48mcg B12, 1.2mg pantothenic acid, 30mcg Iodine, 11mcg selenium, 7.1mcg chromium, 390mg calcium, 630mg potassium, 3.1mg vit E, 0.25 thiamin, 3.2 niacin, 80mcg folate, 6.1mcg biotin, 370mg Phospho, 2.8mg zinc, 0m54mcg manganese, 9.1mcg molybdenum


----------



## DepartureAM (Aug 11, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> You don’t need 50fucking grams of fat a day
> 
> Unfortunately you don’t comprehend “leave fats for the last meal of the day”


Ah. Sorry there was a lot of information last night and I forgot that tid bit. You're right then, I didn't listen, my mistake.


----------



## TODAY (Aug 11, 2022)

DepartureAM said:


> Like in terms of micros? 1g sugar, 15mg cholesterol, 200mg sodium, 4.4mcg vit D, 2.9mg iron, 18mg vit C, 24mcg vit K, 0.27mg riboflavin, 0.35mg B6, 0.48mcg B12, 1.2mg pantothenic acid, 30mcg Iodine, 11mcg selenium, 7.1mcg chromium, 390mg calcium, 630mg potassium, 3.1mg vit E, 0.25 thiamin, 3.2 niacin, 80mcg folate, 6.1mcg biotin, 370mg Phospho, 2.8mg zinc, 0m54mcg manganese, 9.1mcg molybdenum


No, I mean are they pre-packaged weight gainer or are you throwing a bunch of shit in a blender


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 11, 2022)

.3 would be around 40g of fat.


----------



## DepartureAM (Aug 11, 2022)

TODAY said:


> No, I mean are they pre-packaged weight gainer or are you throwing a bunch of shit in a blender


Oh gotcha it's pre-packaged.


----------



## TODAY (Aug 11, 2022)

DepartureAM said:


> Oh gotcha it's pre-packaged.


I'd stop relying on that stuff.

Learn to eat as much self-prepared food as possible before resorting to mass gainer. There's no need to be slamming 9g of mostly saturated fat in a shake.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 11, 2022)

DepartureAM said:


> Assuming 0.3g of fat per lb of body weight then yes, I'm about 10g over. My mistake. Otherwise I thought this was really good considering it's the first time I've ever tried to measure macros and take a high controlled approach to my diet. Sorry I didn't get it perfect on day 1.



Just catching up here....are you using a app to track yet?


----------



## DepartureAM (Aug 11, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> .3 would be around 40g of fat.


Yeah I went over and did it in the first half of the day too. Now that I've gotten a better idea what the ratio of macros is for the foods I commonly consume I'll be able to do better. And again, I completely forgot about your tip to consume fats late in the day. Tomorrow I'll do better in regards to both total fat consumed and time of consumption. Like I said this is my first time ever tracking macros or weighing food lol. Mistakes will be made. Thank you for your wisdom here.


----------



## DepartureAM (Aug 11, 2022)

TODAY said:


> I'd stop relying on that stuff.
> 
> Learn to eat as much self-prepared food as possible before resorting to mass gainer. There's no need to be slamming 9g of mostly saturated fat in a shake.


Understood, I'll pick up something to replace them this evening. Thank you.


----------



## DepartureAM (Aug 11, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Just catching up here....are you using a app to track yet?


Negative. Food scale and a notebook.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 11, 2022)

DepartureAM said:


> Negative. Food scale and a notebook.



I use cronometer . There are lots out there but I can scan the upc codes and create recipes from it.  That way for example my shakes are pre loaded to the fruit I weigh out etc...


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 11, 2022)

DepartureAM said:


> Understood, I'll pick up something to replace them this evening. Thank you.


Get protein isolate or hydrolyzed protein.
Not concentrate and not a mass gainer


----------



## DepartureAM (Aug 11, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Get protein isolate or hydrolyzed protein.
> Not concentrate and not a mass gainer


I will, thank you. Is one of those objectively better than the other or does it not matter?


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 11, 2022)

DepartureAM said:


> Negative. Food scale and a notebook.


----------



## TODAY (Aug 11, 2022)

DepartureAM said:


> Negative. Food scale and a notebook.


Notebook is fine, but an app like Carbon, myfitnesspal, or cronometer (my favorite) make it almost idiot-poof


----------



## DepartureAM (Aug 11, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Notebook is fine, but an app like Carbon, myfitnesspal, or cronometer (my favorite) make it almost idiot-poof


I'll check those out, thank you!


----------



## eazy (Aug 17, 2022)

What happened over the weekend?


----------



## DepartureAM (Aug 27, 2022)

UPDATE:

I initially was going to do frequent updates, either daily or nearly daily, but decided against it. I've also decided that I still want to enjoy life a little, and am not going to pursue the most optimal diet model possible. I know I'm sacrificing potential gains, but my goal never has been to reach an elite physique. It's a trade off I'm willing to make. All that said, I have been going to the gym daily and am still keeping my macros in decent shape. I have made what I consider to be great progress since my last post.

*Weight*: Averaging ~152.5lbs with highs around ~157lb and lows around ~147lbs. Big improvement from where I was just a few short weeks ago.

*Confidence/Social Skills*: Way better. I started tanning which in conjuction with the extra lbs of muscle I've added on make me look like a way, way better version of me. I went out yesterday evening dressed well with a pump still on from and gym and caught no less than 3 women checking me out. I've made small talk with retail employees and have noticed that women are actually interested in talking to me now. I get asked questions and the conversation flows rather than me trying to force it out of them. I carried on a natural, great conversation with a Petco employee for like 20 minutes the other day. I asked her out but she had a BF, but I could tell she genuinely would have gone if not for the BF and she was obviously flattered to be asked. During one of my trips to the tanning bed the girl working was visibly nervous explaining how the bed works to me. I got a pizza delivered (I'll eat what I want fuck u) and answered the door shirtless, and Pizza Bro complemented my physique which absolutely made my fucking week. Tipped that guy well, haven't gotten an IRL complement on anything for years. I've gotten on good terms with most of the employees at the new gym and none of them think I'm a retard anymore. Truly I'm doing better mentally, emotionally, and socially than I have in a long time. Those few lbs I've added have made a massive difference, especially given I'm only 5'7". I can only imagine how much better things will be with even more gains.

Despite me kinda ghosting y'all and ultimately not following a lot of the diet advice you gave, I am grateful still for the encouragement and advice that was provided when I first arrived. I'll continue to give weight and progress updates. I plan to post another pic when I'm averaging ~155lb+.


----------



## TODAY (Aug 27, 2022)

So did you bone the pizza guy or what


----------



## DepartureAM (Aug 27, 2022)

TODAY said:


> So did you bone the pizza guy or what


I'm keeping him on the back burner in case I get rejected by the petco girl again


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 27, 2022)

DepartureAM said:


> I'm keeping him on the back burner in case I get rejected by the petco girl again



I would run. They are almost as crazy as horse girls.


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 30, 2022)

Hey @DepartureAM. 

This is the variant I am running. 








						Greyskull LP: Best Powerbuilding Routine for Beginners (GSLP)
					

Greyskull LP is, hands down, the best beginner program to pack on muscle and increase strength as long as you make sure...




					physiqz.com
				




Buying the book will be well worth it if you want to run this long term. Read it through and let me know if you have any questions buddy.


----------



## DepartureAM (Aug 30, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> Hey @DepartureAM.
> 
> This is the variant I am running.
> 
> ...



Thanks man! Really appreciate you.


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 30, 2022)

DepartureAM said:


> Thanks man! Really appreciate you.


No problem, man! Keep us up to date with your progress. I would run this as is. If you feel you need more arm work you can add curls on your bench days but I'd hold until you get through the whole thing a few times. I know you were talking about daily training. If you push these amraps you won't feel the need.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 30, 2022)

Damn Departure, my bad man. I forgot I was already following this log and I told you to start one in your other thread. I’ve had a lot going on and haven’t been as active in the logs as I usually am. Good to see you being serious and taking in the advice. I’ll be following along more closely. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 30, 2022)

How's it looking bro?


----------



## Send0 (Aug 31, 2022)

DepartureAM said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> I initially was going to do frequent updates, either daily or nearly daily, but decided against it. I've also decided that I still want to enjoy life a little, and am not going to pursue the most optimal diet model possible. I know I'm sacrificing potential gains, but my goal never has been to reach an elite physique. It's a trade off I'm willing to make. All that said, I have been going to the gym daily and am still keeping my macros in decent shape. I have made what I consider to be great progress since my last post.
> 
> ...


You grow when you are resting. If you're lifting 7 days a week then one of two things will happen..

1. You won't grow much because you aren't letting your body to properly rest and repair itself.

2. You won't grow much because if you can lift 7 days a week then chances are you are not lifting with enough intensity or effort to stimulate growth.

Based on what you said regarding your physique goal, then I think it's fine to eat poor choices now and again, but not for every meal... and you should still be prepping most meals at home. However, if you do this then you must still track calories, and you must still prioritize protein intake.

If you don't get enough protein, then muscle protein synthesis will take a big hit. And if you don't track calories, and choose to eat dirty because you want to "enjoy life", then there's a good chance you'll put on more fat than anything else.

Regarding your weight... don't use it as a measure of success. Instead use it as a metric you track to determine a directional trend for your weight; matter of fact, if you do this I advise you use a 7 day rolling average to measure the trend... as opposed to the actual weight you see on the scale daily. Gaining too much too fast, and its probably water or fat.

1. Use the scale to calculate a 7 day rolling average to track the trend of which direction your weight is going, and by how much.

2. Use the mirror or better yet take pictures weekly, using the same poses and in the same room with the same lighting, as a way to guage or measure whether you are making progress torwards your physique goals. This paints a much better picture than just numbers on a scale by itself.


----------



## DepartureAM (Aug 31, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> How's it looking bro?


Since I went to the gym yesterday (Monday) morning I decided I wouldn't go again in the evening and instead would wait so I could do it right from a fresh start. The plan is only for M-W-F so I guess that makes today another rest day and I'll be doing my first workout session following that program tomorrow.


----------



## DepartureAM (Aug 31, 2022)

Send0 said:


> You grow when you are resting. If you're lifting 7 days a week then one of two things will happen..
> 
> 1. You won't grow much because you aren't letting your body to properly rest and repair itself.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah for sure like I said I'm still keeping my macros in generally good shape, I just decided not to go crazy with tracking every calorie in and out. The rest is great advice though, thank you.


----------



## Send0 (Aug 31, 2022)

DepartureAM said:


> Oh yeah for sure like I said I'm still keeping my macros in generally good shape, I just decided not to go crazy with tracking every calorie in and out. The rest is great advice though, thank you.


You absolutely should track everything. Even if it's a best guess. For example, if you eat dominos then go look up the nutritional data for their pizzas and plug that into your app manually.

Or if wherever you eat doesn't have nutritional data available, then at least search the MFP database for something similar and use that as a best guess.

Diet, training, and rest are the main components to drive growth. Would you go into the gym and not document how much weight you lifted, or how many reps you did in a set? Of course not.... Because that lets you know how you should try to progress the next time you perform that exercise.

Similarly, if you end up at a point where you stop gaining mass... or you start getting fat... then how are you going to know what you should probably do to course correct and fix that. The answer isn't always necessarily to eat more or less food.

Data is your friend, and will let you achieve your goals that much faster.

Good luck


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 31, 2022)

DepartureAM said:


> Since I went to the gym yesterday (Monday) morning I decided I wouldn't go again in the evening and instead would wait so I could do it right from a fresh start. The plan is only for M-W-F so I guess that makes today another rest day and I'll be doing my first workout session following that program tomorrow.


Awesome, man! If you have any questions about it hit me up!


----------



## DepartureAM (Aug 31, 2022)

@Slabiathan 

Okay! Just got back from the gym. I did the program, today is Weds so it was deadlift and bench. It was alright but I feel like I'm doing something wrong lol. I was in and out of the gym in like 15 minutes tops. I also added in some seated lat pull downs and curls. The deadlift was definitely effective but I feel like I still have gas in the tank for the bench. I amrap'd my final set and went until total failure, but now not even 30 min later I feel like I could knock out another set of 5.


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 31, 2022)

DepartureAM said:


> @Slabiathan
> 
> Okay! Just got back from the gym. I did the program, today is Weds so it was deadlift and bench. It was alright but I feel like I'm doing something wrong lol. I was in and out of the gym in like 15 minutes tops. I also added in some seated lat pull downs and curls. The deadlift was definitely effective but I feel like I still have gas in the tank for the bench. I amrap'd my final set and went until total failure, but now not even 30 min later I feel like I could knock out another set of 5.


Could you write out what you did? The weights and reps?


----------



## DepartureAM (Aug 31, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> Could you write out what you did? The weights and reps?


For sure, I did pretty much exactly what was on the program. So on bench I did a warm up set of 5x135lbs, then 2 sets of 5x175lbs. Then my final amrap set I only managed to squeeze out one extra and did 6x175lbs. Then deadlift I did a warm up of 5x135lbs. Then the program was only 1 set with amraps so I managed to do 6x205lbs for that. Then for lat pulls I did 5x120lb for warmup and then 5x140lb. For curls I skipped the warmup and just did 3x80lb.


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 31, 2022)

DepartureAM said:


> For sure, I did pretty much exactly what was on the program. So on bench I did a warm up set of 5x135lbs, then 2 sets of 5x175lbs. Then my final amrap set I only managed to squeeze out one extra and did 6x175lbs. Then deadlift I did a warm up of 5x135lbs. Then the program was only 1 set with amraps so I managed to do 6x205lbs for that. Then for lat pulls I did 5x120lb for warmup and then 5x140lb. For curls I skipped the warmup and just did 3x80lb.


What were your rest periods like?


----------



## DepartureAM (Aug 31, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> What were your rest periods like?


I'm not sure I didn't count, just until I felt ready to take on the next set. Maybe like a minute or two.


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 31, 2022)

DepartureAM said:


> I'm not sure I didn't count, just until I felt ready to take on the next set. Maybe like a minute or two.


From my experience you won't feel super destroyed or super sore from this program. You just get stronger every session. On bench days you could also add some triceps if you want to feel more fatigue.


----------



## DepartureAM (Aug 31, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> From my experience you won't feel super destroyed or super sore from this program. You just get stronger every session. On bench days you could also add some triceps if you want to feel more fatigue.


I mean if it won't help add more mass/strength then I don't want to do it just for the sake of feeling destroyed lol. I just feel like there's more I can do to maximize gains. I'm not experienced at all though so maybe that feeling is wrong.


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 31, 2022)

DepartureAM said:


> I mean if it won't help add more mass/strength then I don't want to do it just for the sake of feeling destroyed lol. I just feel like there's more I can do to maximize gains. I'm not experienced at all though so maybe that feeling is wrong.


As you keep adding weight you will get stronger and add on that mass as long as you are eating for it. Your next session is OHP and Squat right?


----------



## DepartureAM (Aug 31, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> As you keep adding weight you will get stronger and add on that mass as long as you are eating for it. Your next session is OHP and Squat right?


Yup yup


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 31, 2022)

DepartureAM said:


> Yup yup


Awesome! Let me know how it goes. Take note of your starting weights for the program and measurements.


----------



## DepartureAM (Aug 31, 2022)

Will


Slabiathan said:


> Awesome! Let me know how it goes. Take note of your starting weights for the program and measurements.


Will do, thanks!!!


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 1, 2022)

DepartureAM said:


> Will
> 
> Will do, thanks!!!


I almost forgot. Before your amraps try to give yourself 3 minutes. Extending the rest will let you crush those amraps and then you are looking at double jumps on weight increases.


----------



## eazy (Sep 22, 2022)

It's been 22 days. How is it going?


----------

